# amplificador con tda2040



## leop4 (Ago 1, 2007)

yo estoy haciendo este :http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp25/index.htm
queria decirles si alguno de ustedes lo asi me quedo tranquilo y lo hago, haaa cuando dice en serie para colocar el cap elec 220 uf con el de 100 nf como esta en la foto de abajo hago lo mismo con el negativo o solamente con el positivo.
otra cosa cual es el negativo en os capacitores de la foto...?


----------



## zopilote (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola
El negativo es el color azul más intenso,por lo visto estas con ganas 
de probar el TDA2040, es uno de los integrados upgrade del TDA2030
aparte de TDA2050, tambien le puedes comparar con el LM1875, he probado intercambiando estos 
con la misma placa y funcionan así que deja de preocuparte y arma el tuyo.


------------
  zopilote


----------



## leop4 (Ago 2, 2007)

el LM1875, vos decis que es mejor tiene mas calidad?. es un opcional sino encuentro el tda 2040 o al reves sino encuentro el TDA2040 compro el LM1875 no?. bueno aparte de eso el equema que te puse yo ago ese porque nada que ver con el que me pasas vos o es mejor no se vos diras....Muchas gracias


----------



## leop4 (Ago 2, 2007)

igual nose si hacer el de plin o hacer el de la foto que te pase yo o sino el que me pasaste vos Grak


----------



## zopilote (Ago 2, 2007)

hola
Estas en lo correcto el LM1875 es el de mejor calidad, y tiene las mejores caracteristicas, buscalo que todavia me falta completar el archivo con los placas que te mencione, para poder mandartelas, pues  se te van a abrir los ojos, preamplificador, tono y fuente incluida solo para 
insolarla y armarla.


-------------
  zopilote


----------



## leop4 (Ago 3, 2007)

no yo lo quiero para el auto si tenes alguna manera para que me ande con 12v, habra que sacarle o cambiale alguna que otra resistencia?


----------



## IN/ (Feb 16, 2008)

Muchas gracias por el aporte me sirbio de mucho


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 17, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> el que me pasas vos o es mejor no se vos diras....Muchas gracias



Es exactamente el mismo, y probablemente sea igual al del de pablín.
Ante la duda, armá el que está en la hoja de datos, que adiviná qué? Es el mismo diagrama también.


----------



## nahuelmus (Jul 11, 2011)

Joyaaaaaaaa gracias  a todos


----------

